# The Ford 8N



## GPS1504 (Dec 14, 2013)

The Ford 8N tractor was produced during the years of 1947, when it replaced the 2N, through 1952. The 8N was a tractor of a different color, a lighter one to be specific, in comparison to the 2N. These two machines differed in more ways than merely color, with the 8N receiving an increased compression ratio (from 6:1 to 6.7:1) and a four speed constant mesh transmission (the 2N had a three speed). Also different was a raised steering wheel with ball steering (as opposed to the 2N\'s sector gear steering) and repositioned brake pedals (both on the right) as well as a seat that flipped up. The 8N could also be operated while in a standing position thanks to the addition of running boards. The last of the changes included round rear wheels that advanced from six lugs to eightand and small hub front wheels.










During its production run, the 8N was reputed to be the bestselling individual tractor of all time. This was in part due to the utilization of a four speed transmission along with increased drawbar horsepower and PTO (power take off). The transmission offered four forward speeds and one reverse through the use of precision ground, case hardened, constant mesh gears of a helical nature. These gears (four pinion differential) had the support of roller bearings that were tapered which gave it an easy shift as well as quiet operation in a transmission capable of working for and lasting a very long time. Equally important was the high compression Ford four cylinder engine that powered the 8N and worked in cohesion with the completely enclosed hydraulic pump, piston, and cylinders that were designed to keep oil in while keeping dirt out. 










Another interesting aspect of the 8N was a hydraulic Position Control setting. The purpose behind this was to better litheness in differing soils. However, it also seemed to serve the purpose of dodging a patent conflict with Ferguson, with whom Henry Ford II terminated a production agreement. The automatic draft control created by Ferguson varied implement depth based on soil types whereas the new position control used a Touch Control lever which offered consistent implement positioning. All in all, it looked a lot like the same or a very similar system going by a different name, and thus a multimillion dollar lawsuit was filed and won by Ferguson regarding the change. This ultimately led to a new line of implements being offered under the name of Dearborn. 

With an asking price of approximately $1,400.00, standard equipment on the 8N included a hinged grill and standard drawbar. The hinged grill boasted conveniences such as an ability to swing it open for easy cleaning. When finished, it could be swung back into position and latched to keep it secure during operation. The standard drawbar, which was a feature on all Ford tractors, was there to grant you a correct line of draft. Through the use of eleven holes and a clevis bracket, the possibility of attaching a plethora of different equipment became possible. 










Painted a light gray on the sheet metal and red on its body, the 8N broke new ground by featuring brakes on the right and its clutch on the left. In the year 1950 it went on to feature a combination hour meter, speedometer, and tachometer that was dubbed a Proofmeter. Optional equipment on the 8N included various spacing in four inch intervals for the back wheels from 48-76 inches in width. You could also add a Cyclone Air Cleaner which was essentially a filter before the filter that cut down on dusty conditions. Most intriguing of all, however, was the jack the 8N offered. This jack came in the form of a Ford Hydraulic Control lever that lifted the tractor off the ground for tire changes and adjustments, which was revolutionary at this time. 










The reign of the 8N came to an end in 1952 and it was replaced by a bigger tractor the following year. This tractor had an overhead valve engine and was called the Ford NAA but was nicknamed the Golden Jubilee. With approximately 524,000 Ford 8N tractors made, they are fairly easy to find. If you wish to purchase one, expect to pay somewhere in the range of $1,200-$3,000 based on working status and appearance for your own little slice of tractor history.


----------



## davidwright (Mar 31, 2015)

Any Ford mechanics for 640 in Central Indiana?


----------

